
Wayfair denies child sex-trafficking claims involving expensive cabinets - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/wayfair-denies-sex-trafficking-claims-involving-expensive-cabinets-2020-7
======
ksaj
It wouldn't surprise me if this is coming from one or some of the people who
walked off the job because of the immigrant children's bedding controversy.

They do seem pricey, but there are industrial cabinets that aren't so far off
in price. Here is one from a completely unrelated company:
[https://www.cleyn.ca/Extra-Heavy-Duty-Stainless-Steel-
Cabine...](https://www.cleyn.ca/Extra-Heavy-Duty-Stainless-Steel-Cabinet-
FI345.html)

I don't know what an additional $5,000 - $10,000 will get you, but I'm
assuming some premium components, probably fire proofing, higher internal
volume (capacity), etc.

Reading that initial Reddit post reminded me of when I discovered the
difference in price between home office desks and the kind one buys for
corporate use. And they also invariably came with themed names (maybe not
girl's names, but just the same).

------
ChrisGranger
This denial by Wayfair in this article only refers to "industrial grade
cabinets" but there were many other products referred to in the conspiracy
theory, including pillows and shower curtains, that certainly can't be
explained away as accurately-priced industrial models...

~~~
onetimemanytime
_" There is, of course, no truth to these claims," _

Plus, what else are they going to say? Admit it? Nope so who knows...

